#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-24
<mikeputnam> heh
<mikeputnam> "us-wi"
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-25
<lostson> hmm my fluxbox based edition is coming along nicely
<lostson> fun stuff to mess with
<lostson> the fluxbox ubuntu theme is pretty slick
<mikeputnam> next debian by 2/5-2/6  http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2011/01/msg00003.html
<lostson> hmm to c or c++ that is the question
<lostson> +-
<lostson> sorrry 8 month old was typing
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-23
<ubuntuWi-Guest> hey all ... hope it a simple issue I am trying to resolve.
<ubuntuWi-Guest> Unable to mount FreeAgent GoFlex Drive
<ubuntuWi-Guest>  In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate.
<h00k> Hey
<h00k> Let's start doing monthy meetings.
<h00k> waking people up from this Winter thing
<bigbash> h00k did you fix your TP?
<h00k> zz_bigbash: it's charging, yeah, turns out I used 3.0.5 WebOS Doctor on a 3.0.4 install, the proper way to recover is to go back down to 3.0.0 and then back up to 3.0.5
<h00k> then I'm going to install Ubuntu on it
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-24
<h00k> HI
<h00k> http://i.imgur.com/oupPj.jpg
<h00k> Check it out.
<h00k> What do you think?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-25
<Cheesehead> h00k: I like the poster.
<Cheesehead> h00k: How about Tuesday, 31 Jan @ 2000 CST for the January meeting?
<bigbash> h00k, is this what you are doing? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1304475
<h00k> Cheesehead: yep, that's what I was going to propose,a ctually
<h00k> bigbash: yes
<h00k> bigbash: I tried throwing Arch on it, not pretty.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-26
<djalizod> hello
<h00k> hi.
<bigbash> Hey h0
<bigbash> h00k,
<bigbash> When you get a chance I have a quick question for you about vmware
<h00k> bigbash: yo
<h00k> yeah
<h00k> bigbash: what's up
<bigbash> If you had the choice of adding a 3rd server with 2 procs 6 cores/ea or just maxing the RAM in the other 2 servers what would you do?
<bigbash> let me know if that doesn't make sense
<h00k> bigbash: nah, it makes sense. Are you running into any processor contention?
<h00k> bigbash: are you seeing CPU Ready Time on any of the servers?
<h00k> s/servers/VMs
<h00k> bigbash: also, do you have a need for 'true' FT?
<bigbash> haven't gotten them yet, we were going to do 3 servers but they decided to scale back costs and dropped the 3rd server but now they are worried about redundancy
<bigbash> The 2 servers we configured have 2 x5650s with 9x8GB sticks in each
<h00k> bigbash: if they want to run anything in fault-tolerant mode, 3 for sure. Even if they want to have one that's not as 'beefy' as the others, they don't have to be identical hardware
<bigbash> Ok
<h00k> because then you can still keep a server in FT-mode if one of the servers drop
<h00k> We have 3x dual X5650 hosts
<bigbash> so we could use one of our newer servers that is becoming a virtual to make as a 3rd host and still have the FT?
<h00k> and 196gb of mem
<bigbash> 196 over all 3?
<h00k> in each
<bigbash> ok
<h00k> bigbash: sure, you could
<bigbash> hmmm
<bigbash> how many hosts do you run?
<h00k> you can repurpose an existing server, if they have Intel and Vx
<bigbash> the old server has dual intel xeons
<h00k> bigbash: 3 hosts, 1 SAN, currently 126Vms
<h00k> bigbash: cool, that should still work
<h00k> if it can talk to whatever storage you have
<bigbash> That's what we are looking at 3 hosts, 1 SAN with 7.2TB
<h00k> bigbash: nice. yeah, that's what we have. what SAN?
<bigbash> P4300
<bigbash> HP
<h00k> Ah, yeah. Cool
<h00k> SAS SAN
<bigbash> Nice
<h00k> bigbash: how many VMs do you plan?
<bigbash> around 120 would be max
<h00k> Cool. What types of stuff are you doing?
<bigbash> for doing thin clients but over a 5yr period
<h00k> bigbash: Ah, VDI.
<bigbash> plan on testing in about 6mo-1yr
<h00k> bigbash: that's what we're doing with ours, hosted VDI stuffs.
<bigbash> nice
<h00k> Are you doing VMware View, or Citrix XenDesktop?
<bigbash> hmm not sure yet
<h00k> Ah, okay
<bigbash> I like view
<h00k> I haven't used it yet :(
<bigbash> what are you using?
<h00k> We use both XenDesktop and XenApp
<bigbash> ah
<h00k> the school is using XenApp for terminal-server like sessions (windows 7)
<bigbash> I like XenApp
<h00k> published desktops
<bigbash> Give em just what they need
<bigbash> appwis
<bigbash> appwise
<h00k> and we have XenDesktop for our internal, demo, and a client on Oklahoma
<h00k> Another school is being brought on, they'll be doing XenApp as well
<bigbash> you are on vsphere 4 right?
<h00k> currently, yeah :(
<h00k> I want to play with 5!
<h00k> I read the release notes/errata, we should be okay!
<bigbash> i'm a little nervous about v5 licensing
<h00k> Yeah, same here. I don't know what it'll do with us.
<h00k> Although, I think we can get Academic licensing
<h00k> because of the schools we're hosting
<h00k> XenApp gives us way more density than running XenDesktops for a ton of people ;)
<bigbash> according to the vendor they think that with 2 hosts 2proc ea and 72GB RAM in each
<bigbash> we only need 1 license of vsphere5 Standard AK
<h00k> Yeah, the standard, you get the three-host pack
<bigbash> which looks like it doesn't have FT
<h00k> which is good for up to 3 hosts, 2 procs each, and...196 gigs of ram, I think
<h00k> Standard doesn't, but the ...
 * h00k looks
<h00k> I just quoted it out for a client yesterday
<h00k> Essentials Plus
<h00k> V5 ESSENTIALS PLUS KIT 3HOST MAX 2CPU PER HOST AND 192GB VRAM
<bigbash> This is the licensing whitepaper I found for v5
<bigbash> http://www.vmware.com/files/pdf/vsphere_pricing.pdf
<h00k> is the line item
<h00k> Yeah, get one of the kits
<h00k> the Essentials Plus Kit will give you HA and FT, if you need it, anyway.
<bigbash> ok so we will max at 256GB if I read it correct right?
<h00k> and inherently vMotion with the FT
<h00k> bigbash: that's per-host
<bigbash> really?!?!
<bigbash> woohoo
<bigbash> 256GB max/host physical?
<h00k> hang on, I have to figure out vRAM again.
<h00k> I figured it out once.
<bigbash> ok
<h00k> Yeah, pretty sure you're right
<bigbash> I hope so
<bigbash> don't wanna go back and ask for another huge chunk of money, and say oppps my bad
<h00k> Right...
<h00k> well, you should be able to talk directly to VMware and ask too, just to make sure
<bigbash> yea
<bigbash> vendor is supposed to call me at 3 with a vmware rep now
<bigbash> that'll help clear things up
<h00k> Cool.
<bigbash> you have been a huge help
<h00k> I don't even feel like I did anything!
<h00k> but I'm here.
<h00k> Also, on g-talk anthony.hook3@gmail.com anytime
<bigbash> sounds good
<bigbash> now to roll out linux desktops :)
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> Oh, is that the plan?!
<h00k> That's even better
<h00k> http://code.google.com/p/vmware-view-open-client/ etc
<bigbash> sweet
<h00k> bigbash: are you doing linux desktops?
<bigbash> i'd like to but the software they use at the counters are win only
<bigbash> my stuff on the other hand
<bigbash> i can
<h00k> Ah, okay.
<h00k> I ask because...
<h00k> I forget why.
<bigbash> I can also get my desktop via my TP
<bigbash> :)
<h00k> :)
<bigbash> h00k, so final decision is 3 hosts 2x X5650 with 144GB RAM/ea
<h00k> bigbash: :D
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-27
<h00k> bigbash: I'm looking through vSphere 5 notes, contemplating on planning an upgrade
<h00k> bigbash: and migrating to a distributed vSwitch
<bigbash> h00k, Is it pretty easy to upgrade from v4 to v5
<h00k> bigbash: sure, but I have to convince the purchasing department an upgrade is worthy ;)
<bigbash> lol
<bigbash> it is always worth it
<h00k> Yep.
<bigbash> Did you see VMWare Project Octopus?
<bigbash> like a dropbox but by vmware
<h00k> No
<h00k> I haven't seen it
<bigbash> h00k, http://www.vmwareoctopus.com/
<h00k> bigbash: I want that! Sweet!
<h00k> bigbash: we were just talking about this, this is perfect.
<h00k> or, needing something like it
<bigbash> I signed up to hopefully get the tech preview
<h00k> me too
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-29
<normalton> 7pm is not good for me tonight and I'm new here. What do you expect I'll be missing?
<mikeputnam> fri nights are informal chit-chat (if any)    ;)
<tsimonq2> normalton: yeah it's pretty informal, it's pretty much, "ooh look at this shiny new thing I found"
<tsimonq2> normalton: but if you have something you want to say, say it now and we can discuss it when the time comes
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: will you be here? :P
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhhh no...I can't :P
<tsimonq2> we have hair appointments for my brother and dad at 6:20 then dinner
<tsimonq2> well good luck :D
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-31
<tvin> hi
<tsimonq2> tvin: hello tvin! what's up?
<tvin> need some help
<tsimonq2> tvin: what would you like some help with?
<tvin> Trying to make a ubuntu live from usb flash drive installer.
<tvin> from ubuntin
<tvin> I used unebootin, it installed the ISO, it seemed, but the USB won't boot
<tsimonq2> tvin: you are welcome to stick around if you are in Wisconsin, but #ubuntu is the place for support, so please type the following and they will be able to help you: "/join #ubuntu"
<tvin> I can't, it says I am banned
<tvin> It's been a long time since i've last been there too
<tvin> Not sure why I would be banned
<tsimonq2> tvin: what client are you using?
<tvin> Why did you ask what Id like help with, if you weren't going to help me?
<tvin> xchat
<tsimonq2> tvin: because I didn't know what you wanted help with, that's all :)
<tvin> Either way you weren't going to help apparently
<tsimonq2> tvin: plus, this is not a support channel, and I don't know how to solve your problem :)
<tvin> What's the name of the channel for disputes for ubuntu channel? something with council in its name?
<tsimonq2> tvin: #ubuntu-irc
<tsimonq2> tvin: and #ubuntu-ops
